# Grey Knights Inquisitorial Henchmen



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

All in all, based on their cost and overall army model count, the new Grey Knights codex seems pretty balanced overall...with one exception.

Does anyone else think that the Inquisitorial Henchmen are a little too good? Personally, I think they outshine the regular Grey Knights by far.

It wouldn't really be an issue if it you needed an inquisitor in the army per squad, but the character Coteaz lifts that restriction, and allows you to use them as troops.

Despite there being a ton of choices, to me there are only 3 that really shine:

Jokaero Weaponsmiths
Deathcult Assassins
Warrior Acolytes

Jokaeros don't only help their own unit by giving them upgrades, but they also fire heavy weapons, and are able to change which they fire each turn, making them mini, non relentless obliterators.

Deathcult Assassins get an amazing number of power weapon attacks, considering how cheap they are. 

Warrior Acolytes may not be very impressive, but they're dirt cheap, and have a lot of options.

Each unit would be quite good on their own, but it's when you bring them together that things get a little ridiculous. Take this unit:

4 Jokaero Weaponsmiths, 2 Deathcult Assassins, 6 warriors w/3 flamers and 3 bolters, chimera w/heavy flamer [282]

Because of the bonuses from having that many Jokaeros, each unit has a 5 in 6 chance of having rending shooting. All 4 Jokaeros can fire lascannons out of the top turret starting from turn 1. When you get close, you can fire 7 templates (4 heavy flamers and 3 regular flamers) that have RENDING, allowing you to easily annihilate virtually any type of enemy. Finally, if you get assaulted, the Deathcult Assassins will help make sure the fight ends in your favor.

What do you think?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I think they're ok, and priced about right to be honest. 4 Jokaeros are likely to give you no upgrades with the +4 to the roll, Warrior Acolytes are still just humans in flak armour, Deathcult Assassins are ok but will die pretty easily to any dedicated CC unit. They're not paticualry good at shooting or assaulting, they're the archetypal everyman units. 

That said I really like them because they're fun and you know what this is a game and it's supposed to be fun. I like to imagine the conversation the Inquisitors are having

Ordo Xenos - He Dude whats in the Chimera
Ordo Hereticus - Oh you know, 12 Daemonhosts
Ordo Xenos - The FUCK?
Ordo Hereticus - Don't worry it's chill
Ordo Xenos - What can they do
Ordo Hereticus - Don't know
Ordo Xenos - Well when will they do whatever it is they do?
Ordo Hereticus - Don't know, moving on, what did you bring?
Ordo Xenos - Oh me....I brought a tank full of monkies with Lascannons
Ordo Hereticus - ....
Ordo Xenos -Is that a Daemon Weapon you've got there?
Ordo Hereticus - Shut Up


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

In my view, there are 3 (well, 4) builds that are shining at the minute, although 1(2) of the builds require a hefty investment of points.

Firstly, there's the Coteaz build as you mentioned.

Then there's the Purifier list,

Then Silverwing, or Knightwing - these requiring about 2.5-3K to get what's needed.

The one thing that's prevalent in all? Dreadnoughts.

People are up in arms about a T6 4 Wound 2+/5++/potential 2+ Cover Save 5 Attack S10 Force Weapon Monstrous Creature capable of bypassing Daemon's gifts. But the real issue?

Dreadnoughts - either cheap and replaceable spammable or expensive and tough as fook (with one of either 2 builds, depending on their use) - 135pts for 4 S8 AP4 48" TL'd BS4 Shots (or 2 S8 AP4 TL'd 48" and 4 S7 AP4 Rending 24" shots), -4 to enemy psychic tests when target is within 12" (can't remember if that includes if the enemy psyker is buffing their side as well), and a near immunity to being stunned and shaken.

You can up that to 195pts, and you'll get yourself BS5 and rerolling nasty results on the damage table.

Then, throw in the Techmarine/Librarian combination to that, and you'll get a 2+ Cover Save with the ability to heal any damage on a 4+ with a reroll, and still fire off a number of Shots from his Orbital Relay.

I don't think that Coteaz is THAT powerful. Banishers, thank fuck (for non Daemon Players anyway) force rerolls on all enemy Invulnerables, Daemons only, while his Power can only effect the unit he's with.

Funnily enough, for 100 pts, it's worth just taking him in a GK army. His power when placed with a full Purifier or Paladin Squad can put out 16 S7 AP4 Rending attacks every time an enemy deep strikes within 12", while Warp Quake from supporting Strike Squads can force the enemy near to himself.

Armour 12/10/10 is less of a problem - all armies have massed capability of dealing with it, and are getting used to dealing with it like they got used to Lash. Breaking that open will be done in a in a couple of turns. At which point, they become meat - their stats are hilarious - a 5++ won't help, Crusaders have a 3++ which may prove troublesome, but then again, they're rarely seen *so far*. Vets become more expensive as you upgrade them, Psykers have low leadership, and a single Perils will see the neutralised.

Deathcultists lack an Assault Transport - unless you take a Land Raider or Stormraven. At which point, Paladins or Terminators become much more viable if they're run as such, and more survivable when the return attacks come in.

Currently, I think it's suffering from AirCav/Stormraven-itis - where like the Guard/BA had access to this new exciting kit, and "oh goodie goodie", where decent rules just weren't decent enough.

Some things that are annoying, but not gamebreaking are also included - Minigun Culexus, Railgun Vindicare, and 30pt's to stop an enemy from Scouting.

My prediction is that with Blood Angels having access to them as transports,Belial allowing Deathwing and Wolf Guard allowing the Grey Hunters they're attached to use them as transports, and with GK's having Elites and HS Dreadnoughts, then Land Raiders will become more popular for mech.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Huh? Why would +3 (not +4, it's +1 for each Jokearo beyond the first) to the roll not provide an upgrade? It guarantees an upgrade. The+3 guarantees you'll either get rending shooting (if you roll a 1), a unit wide +5 invulnerable save (if you roll a 2), or both (3-6).

I've heard of all the Purifier love, although I hear that people aren't liking the character you need in order to take them as troops.

Silverwing/Knightwing? What's that?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Huh? Why would +3 (not +4, it's +1 for each Jokearo beyond the first) to the roll not provide an upgrade? It guarantees an upgrade. The+3 guarantees you'll either get rending shooting (if you roll a 1), a unit wide +5 invulnerable save (if you roll a 2), or both (3-6).


If you take 4 then you've got +3 to your roll so 

1) Rending 
2) 5+ Invurnerable
3) Roll Again
4) Roll Again
5) Roll Again
6) Roll Again

On the roll again you would, in my estimation still get the +whatever so it's

1) Rending 
2) 5+ Invurnerable
3) Nothing
4) Nothing
5) Nothing
6) Nothing

So you might get Rending or a 5+ Invulnerable, but probably nothing, Woo. 

On top of that you've stuck 4 Monkies in a unit, that unit now no longer want to go anywhere, pretty immobile, as the Monkies are hopeless in combat and their good guns are Heavy.

You end up with units half good at stabbing, half good at shooting (BS 3 Good) but not actually good at either.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Wait, when they say 'disregard' any duplicate results, I took that to mean that you roll again. Are you suggesting that you just don't get the second result if you roll the same thing? Is there any official clarification on this?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Wait, when they say 'disregard' any duplicate results, I took that to mean that you roll again. Are you suggesting that you just don't get the second result if you roll the same thing? Is there any official clarification on this?


The Codex isn't out yet so no FAQ, but the rule says



> The Works
> Roll twice more on the table and apply both results. Each Upgrade can only be applied once- ignore duplicate results (including duplicate rolls of 6)


It seems clear that you only get each thing once so you ignore the same results twice as in you get nothing (including The Works)

I think the only thing in question is if you get the +X on the rolls you gain with the Works, I've never heard someone suggest you just keep rolling till you get something.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

When I hear someone say 'ignore duplicate results' of a roll, I take that to mean that you keep rolling until you get a result that is not ignored. Also, I assumed you keep getting the bonus to the roll, but you might not, we'll have to see.

If either, or both of these things are true (no power from duplicate roll, and no bonus to 6+ result bonus rolls) then the unit isn't quite as overpowered as it first seemed. 

Regardless, they're still a very powerful unit, all things considered.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

There is a big bunch of things we don't know about how Grey Knights and Henchmen in particular work so we'll need the FAQ before we can decide if they're good or not.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

I don't even play GK and i kgith have to get some Inqisator force just becuase of Cortez


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Hard for them to not be at least 'good'. 

5 warriors w/3 meltas in a rhino = 90 points 

12 deathcult assassins in a chimera = 235 points


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

12 Daemonhosts in a Stormraven is funnier though, 320pts of might do something maybe. 

And those an BS 3 Melta guns as well, sad panda.


----------



## Terrabrake (Nov 12, 2009)

You can never re-roll a re-roll.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Terrabrake said:


> You can never re-roll a re-roll.


the man speaks truth! 
it says in the brb that a die may never be re-rolled more than once, so the likelyhood of nothing with lots of jokaros is very real


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

The rolls after the first time you get a 6+ isn't a re-roll though. You're just instructed to roll 2 dice and look to see what the results are. Also, it all comes down to what they mean by 'disregard'. Do they mean you don't get the second power, or do they mean roll the dice again?

As it stands, I have to go with Aramoro's interpretation, that if you roll a duplicate power, you don't get a second one. There's still the question, however, if you get the bonus for multiple Jokaeros to the bonus rolls from 6+, or only to the original roll. For that, we'll probably need a FAQ.

With this in mind, here's an updated version of the unit:

2 Jokaeros, 2 Deathcult Assassins, 8 Warrior Acolytes w/3 meltas/flamers (either) + 5 bolters, chimera w/heavy flamer [222]

It's not nearly as broken as I originally thought, but it's an incredibly effective unit, all things considered.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

How does "disregard" mean roll again?

As to "ignore duplicate results" - it doesn't state roll again either. It states "ignore duplicate results" - hence no 72" Lascannons.

Also - Silverwing is using GK Terminators as the basis, while Knightwing is a variant of that, where you use Draigo and Paladins in the place of Terminators. I prefer standard Terminators, as for the price of 6 Paladins, I can get 8 Terminators, although how easy it will be to abuse wound allocation remains to be seen. Also, Knightwing loses out on the benefits of a Librarian+Brother Champion.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Why the hell hasn't anyone mentioned servitors, best 30 multi-melta's a army can get their hands on for under 400pts.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> Why the hell hasn't anyone mentioned servitors, best 30 multi-melta's a army can get their hands on for under 400pts.


because you need an inquisitor to babysit them otherwise they wont do anything half the time (mind lock).

so really you'd only take 2 max, one for each inquisitor in the hq slots. but then unless you have a super cheap inquisitor the character is wasted and so are his/her points.

besides i cant think of many situations where you'd need to pile 12 milti-meltas into a single target, other than a big squad of termies, but even then there are probably better solutions.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Why the hell hasn't anyone mentioned servitors, best 30 multi-melta's a army can get their hands on for under 400pts.


You can also only have 3 Multi meltas per squad. So you need 10 Units for those 30 shots and 8 of those units will have no babysitter so it's Mindlock fun times.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Well that makes sense, damn small squad sizes.


----------

